# E85 Conversion kits



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi all,

My new sister-in-law drives a Nissan Armada. So of course the fuel prices are affecting her. She "saw something on the news" about E-85 kits, and being that she lives in Oregon, it's actually available at the pump. 

I wouldn't expect much response on a BMW forum about it, but I told her I'd ask around a bit. I did a quick google search but ebay 'kits' and such look too shady to be legit.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Ethanol is less efficient that gasoline, so she'll get worse gas mileage.

If she wants to save at the pump, tell her to sell her SUV and buy a cheap old beater Accord.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

She's working on the sale part, but nobody wants a gas guzzler these days, and I'm pretty sure she still has a monthly payment, which means she might be upside down on it.

Not a great situation to be in, but of course two or three years ago gas was at half its current price.


----------



## Sam Cogley (Jun 8, 2008)

BmW745On19's said:


> Ethanol is less efficient that gasoline, so she'll get worse gas mileage.


Unless she rebuilds her engine to take advantage of the fact that E85's octane rating is 110+. Ethanol is less energy dense, but it's possible to take more efficient advantage of the energy that's there.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Sam Cogley said:


> Unless she rebuilds her engine to take advantage of the fact that E85's octane rating is 110+. Ethanol is less energy dense, but it's possible to take more efficient advantage of the energy that's there.


Well that sounds like a cheap alternative.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Gig103 said:


> She's working on the sale part, but nobody wants a gas guzzler these days, and I'm pretty sure she still has a monthly payment, which means she might be upside down on it.
> 
> Not a great situation to be in, but of course two or three years ago gas was at half its current price.


She probably will be upside down on it. I suggest you just keep it and bite the bullet for right now.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

We've got E85 at the pumps here. Even if the conversion cost zero dollars, I wouldn't do it. Right now, E85 is not cheap enough to make up for the loss in mpg. I know people that have tried it in their factory E85 compatible vehicles (from GM), but the cost per mile goes up.


----------



## Sam Cogley (Jun 8, 2008)

I've seriously considered building an e85-only engine for my Corvette. The idea of running 110+ octane gasoline appeals to me.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

The effiency of E85 is so bad that the price difference would be eaten up by the change in milage.


Tell her to keep her pants on. Gas is dropping again.


----------

